# Declinación de los adjetivos sin determinante



## Rocio50

Hola! Podrían explicarme la declinación de los adjetivos sin determinante. Gracias


----------



## Breacán

_Beispiele (Akkusativ)_
  Ich trinke *schwarzen *Tee
  Ich trinke *pinke *Limonade
  Ich esse *altes *Brot
  Ich hätte gern *dunkle *Haare



*Nominativ**Akkusativ**Dativ**Genitiv**Maskulin*+er+en+em+en*Feminin*+e +e+er+er*Neutral*+es +es+em+en*Plural (Mehrzahl)*+e +e+en+er


----------



## Breacán

Ich erkläre das mal auf Deutsch:

Der bestimmte Artikel (DER-DIE-DAS-DIE _Nominativ_; DEN-DIE-DAS-DIE _Akkusativ_; DEM-DER-DEM-DEN _Dativ_) hat _ die gleiche Endung _wie die Adjektivendungen *ohne *Artikel. Das hilft einem, sich die Endungen zu merken. Funktioniert aber *nicht *im Genitiv.


----------



## Alemanita

Breacán said:


> Ich erkläre das mal auf Deutsch:
> 
> Der bestimmte Artikel (DER-DIE-DAS-DIE _Nominativ_; DEN-DIE-DAS-DIE _Akkusativ_; DEM-DER-DEM-DEN _Dativ_) hat _ die gleiche Endung _wie die Adjektivendungen *ohne *Artikel. Das hilft einem, sich die Endungen zu merken. Funktioniert aber *nicht *im Genitiv.



Y en español sería más o menos:

Los artículos determinados (der/die/das para singular y die para el plural en nominativo; den/die/das y die en acusativo OD: dem/der/dem y den en dativo OI) tienen la misma terminación como los adjetivos sin artículo. Esto te ayuda a memorizar las terminaciones . Pero esto no vale para el genitivo.


----------



## Rocio50

Breacán said:


> Ich erkläre das mal auf Deutsch:
> 
> Der bestimmte Artikel (DER-DIE-DAS-DIE _Nominativ_; DEN-DIE-DAS-DIE _Akkusativ_; DEM-DER-DEM-DEN _Dativ_) hat _ die gleiche Endung _wie die Adjektivendungen *ohne *Artikel. Das hilft einem, sich die Endungen zu merken. Funktioniert aber *nicht *im Genitiv.



Profesor, ahora sí entendí, ya que era el genitivo mi problema. Agradezco me dedicara su tiempo.


----------



## Rocio50

Alemanita said:


> Y en español sería más o menos:
> 
> Los artículos determinados (der/die/das para singular y die para el plural en nominativo; den/die/das y die en acusativo OD: dem/der/dem y den en dativo OI) tienen la misma terminación como los adjetivos sin artículo. Esto te ayuda a memorizar las terminaciones . Pero esto no vale para el genitivo.


Hola! Muchas gracias por responder ya que ahora me queda claro que el genitivo no sigue la regla. Saludos.


----------



## anahiseri

La declinación de los adjetivos es lo más engorroso de la gramática alemana. Creo que no es exactamente esto lo que preguntaba Rocío, pero, por si le interesa, le digo una regla que solía explicar yo cuando daba clase, que tal vez le gusta.
Hay que distinguir entre terminaciones "fuertes" y "débiles". las fuertes son *m, r, s,* las débiles *e, n.  *En una expresión no pueden haber dos fuertes juntas; una fuerte se tiene que combinar necesariamente con una débil. Esto ayuda a pasar de determinado a indeterminado y viceversa:

der junge Mann  --- r  (en der) es fuerte, por eso junge no lleva r.
ein junger Mann  ---  ein no lleva terminación fuerte, por eso se pone la r al adjetivo, junger.

im kleinen Haus = in dem kleinen Haus    Sabemos que es *dem* porque es dativo neutro. Como m es terminación fuerte,  al adjetivo se pone n.


----------



## Rocio50

Buen día Anahi, por supuesto que me es de gran utilidad todo lo que me puedan explicar para comprender la lógica del idioma ya que me gustan las cosas razonadas. Gracias por responder.


----------

